# [Seguridad] Nessus (mini-howto)

## psm1984

Este programa sirve para la realizacion de comprobaciones de seguridad de redes. El programa usa una estructura cliente-servidor. El servidor se tiene que ejecutar en linux, pero el cliente es multiplataforma. Para instalarlo hacemos un:

```

emerge nessus

```

Lo que nos instalara cliente, servidor, plugins...

Despues tenemos que hacer unos certificados y añadir usuarios que puedan utilizar el servicio, para ello tenemos que ejecutar:

```

nessus-mkcert

nessus-adduser

```

Para arrancar el servicio:

```

/etc/init.d/nessusd start

```

Y para cargar el cliente como usuario normal nessus. Una vez abierto el cliente hay varias pestañas, lo mas importante:

-Nessusd host:

Aqui configuraremos donde esta el servidor y que cuenta utilizaremos, hay que hacer log in antes de utilizar el programa.

-Plugin:

Los plugins son diferentes ataques que prueba en los distintos servicios, puedes activarlos todos, activar todos menos los peligrosos (los peligrosos pueden tirar algunos servicios), desactivar todos...

-Prefs:

Configura como se van a probar algunos servicios.

-Scan options:

Podemos indicar el rango de puertos a probar. Numero de host a la vez...

-Target selection:

Indicaremos la ip de la maquina sobre la que se va a realizar la prueba

Una vez que hemos configurado todo, comenzamos el test con "start the scan", en otra ventana nos indicara el estado de la prueba y una vez terminada nos dara los resultados, en el que se incluyen puertos abiertos, con los servicios que tiene, vulnerabilidades, informacion para corregirla, gravedad...

Probar esta herramienta con mucho cuidado y con fines de aumentar vuestra seguridad  :Wink: .

En las pruebas que he hecho ha conseguido reiniciarme el router y generar unos cuantos fallos en el amsn, ademas de unas cuantas sugerencias de configuracion de otros servicios.

----------

## pibelss

Gracias psm1984. Me han entrado ganas de probarlo. A ver como estamos de seguridad.

Un saludo

----------

